# David Rebellin - pro tour leader



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

He's 35 yrs old.. the announcer on Eurosport commented today "Where does he get it from?".

Is he doping in his final years?


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

If we're going to ignore the fact that there's no evidence, he's far more innocent than a lot of riders, like, umm, the guy a step down on the podium.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

Well he did win all three Ardenne classics just a couple years ago. This win was not out of the question by any means.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Pablo said:


> If we're going to ignore the fact that there's no evidence, he's far more innocent than a lot of riders, like, umm, the guy a step down on the podium.



He's making other riders younger than him look like club riders.

Somethings just not right.. :idea:


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Einstruzende said:


> Well he did win all three Ardenne classics just a couple years ago. This win was not out of the question by any means.


ok - did some research..


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Davide_Rebellin

He was 3rd in pro tour rankings in 2005. The string of victories you mention was 2004.

But something still doesn't seem right..

oh well - kudos to him if he is clean.


----------



## mountaineer (Sep 26, 2005)

bas said:


> ok - did some research..
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Davide_Rebellin
> ...


I highly doubt that any of the top riders are clean like we ideally expect.

It is all just shades of grey...


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

bas said:


> Is he doping in his final years?


As opposed to his early years 

Rebellin has been caught up in at least one if not two of the police doping probes in Italy but has emerged relatively unscathed because the legal system of Italy and the cycling federation took a blind eye. I'm pretty sure they have him on film even buying drugs or injecting them or something of the sort.

If it happened today, he'd be in deep sh*t but it was a couple of years ago before they really turned the fire up on these issues.

Bettini is the other "old" Italian who has made it relatively unscathed thru the transition in the cycling world. Although if I could bet on it, I'd put money on him being the "Classics Man, Luigi" codename in the Fuentes file. He may yet get burned if ASO/UCI go ahead with this issue. He is also, one of the few riders, who so far has been unwilling to agree to give DNA. You put two and two together


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

bas said:


> He's making other riders younger than him look like club riders.
> 
> Somethings just not right.. :idea:


I see your point, and I'm not being argumentative. This is more of an aside: doesn't endurance increase with age to a certain extent? I mean, don't a lot of one-day riders win into their mid-30s? Excuse my ignorance.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Dwayne Barry said:


> As opposed to his early years
> 
> Rebellin has been caught up in at least one if not two of the police doping probes in Italy but has emerged relatively unscathed because the legal system of Italy and the cycling federation took a blind eye. I'm pretty sure they have him on film even buying drugs or injecting them or something of the sort.
> 
> ...


I think Bettini will announce his retirement the day they announce mendatory DNA tests...


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Pablo said:


> I mean, don't a lot of one-day riders win into their mid-30s? Excuse my ignorance.


Yes. Rebellin has been a protagonist in these sort of races for the better part of a decade now and certainly isn't any kind of Johnny-come-lately.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yes Rebellin has been there for years*

he was close in Amstel and was wearing the Ppro Tour leaders jersey today so he is a long shot by no means. He almost took the inaugural PT overall the first year (the year he swept the Ardennes) but DiLucas Giro and late season put him over the top.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

you are an idiot for even suggesting that this win is even remotely out of ordinary for a guy like Rebellin. He is the mix for the Ardenes classics every year for the last 12 or 13 years. I ain't saying he not a doper, but do some research before you post something like that. It really makes you look dumb.
And the year he swept the ardenes it was the world cup, not the ProTour. He had it all but wrapped up until Bettini came along and strung together a couple of podiums late season taking the jersey with a 6th at Paris-Tours.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*thx for the correction*



mtbbmet said:


> And the year he swept the ardenes it was the world cup, not the ProTour. He had it all but wrapped up until Bettini came along and strung together a couple of podiums late season taking the jersey with a 6th at Paris-Tours.


and you are correct, final year yes?


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

mtbbmet said:


> you are an idiot for even suggesting that this win is even remotely out of ordinary for a guy like Rebellin. He is the mix for the Ardenes classics every year for the last 12 or 13 years. I ain't saying he not a doper, but do some research before you post something like that. It really makes you look dumb.
> And the year he swept the ardenes it was the world cup, not the ProTour. He had it all but wrapped up until Bettini came along and strung together a couple of podiums late season taking the jersey with a 6th at Paris-Tours.


An idiot, huh?

A 35 yr old should be fading.. it's happening/happened to Zabel, Julich, etc.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

Let's be fair here, Jullich was never on the same level as Rebellin and Zabel. Also Zabel is more of a pure sprinter, and that just doesn't work well when you're going up against Boonen and Pettachi.

Rebellin was/is more versitile in that he can climb with the best on these 200-250km power climber's courses. Like Bettini, Valverde, Vinokourov.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

It was phone taps where Rebellin and others were nailed talking to their suppliers. It was never clear to me why nothing happened to them. DiLuca did get prevented from starting the Tour around that time though. Makes Gerolsteiner's holier than thou doping pronouncements ring rather hollow since last I heard they also had Gontchar on the team who was similarly snagged.

Rebellin has always had obvious talent, I think what he lacked until recent years was a good sense of how to properly train his body and pick his spots. He has cut back on the number of races he tries to do well in and has also, probably as a result, avoided injuries and illness much better the last few years.


----------



## gizzard (Oct 5, 2005)

*Forget the doping epithet...*

...you simply have to assume that all pros dope because frankly there is so much BS flying around that yoy'll drive yourself crazy trying to work out who is for real and who isn't. 
Here are the facts:
1. He's clearly no spring chicken
2. He's a classy bike rider especially in hilly one-day races
3. He's always been there or there abouts especially in the early part of the season
4. He's got the pedigree to indicate that this may not be his last season
5. Finally, if you look after yourself physically, and especially if you are able to maintain your psychological commitment to the sport, there is no physiological reason precluding you to competing at the highest level into your late 30s. 

Carlos Lopez broke the world marathon record at the age of 39 and Joop Zoetemelk was World Road Race Champion in his late 30s or early 40s. Also, Dave Scott was pretty mean as a 40-year old triathlete and let's not forget Ned Overend.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Yeah, Zabel is fading bad. I would hate to be riding like he is right now. At his age he is always in the mix. Always. You picked a bad example there. Here's a guy who a few months ago picked up second at World's, beat his team leader in a sprint at MSR after leading the sprint out, and is considered a contender for most of the races he enters. And you want to come on here and use him as an example of a fading athlete? I don't think Zabel is any slower now than he was 10 years ago. Every one else is just catching up to him. Again, do some research and learn what you are talking about.


----------



## gizzard (Oct 5, 2005)

I hope that wasn't directed at me? I am 40 this year and there's nothing I like more than hurting the young bucks when I get the chance to race. Zabel is a great example of what you can achieve if your mind is still young. I hope he gets a big win this year and I hope he races for another season or two.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

mtbbmet said:


> Yeah, Zabel is fading bad. I would hate to be riding like he is right now. At his age he is always in the mix. Always. You picked a bad example there. Here's a guy who a few months ago picked up second at World's, beat his team leader in a sprint at MSR after leading the sprint out, and is considered a contender for most of the races he enters. And you want to come on here and use him as an example of a fading athlete? I don't think Zabel is any slower now than he was 10 years ago. Every one else is just catching up to him. Again, do some research and learn what you are talking about.


You say it's competition catching up, I say it's him losing just a little bit. That last little bit of ultimate power to pull out the big sprint wins again folks like Boonen. Zabel has even said as much in interviews. That's not to say he isn't still one of the best riders out there. Just missing that list little kick that keeps him in second place instead of first... (started with getting beat by Friere at MSR a couple years back).


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Do you ask that about anyone who wins a race? Actually, don't answer that. I'm sure you do.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Zabel has certainly lost the final push in the sprint but the MSR loss to Freire was in no way an example of it since he only lost that race because he started celebrating before the line.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

terzo rene said:


> Zabel has certainly lost the final push in the sprint but the MSR loss to Freire was in no way an example of it since he only lost that race because he started celebrating before the line.


What I'm saying is that was really the first of many many second place finishes. That one race per se might not have been because of a loss of top end speed.

It's a moot point because I think Zabel is awesome, and should be a roll model for all cyclists.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

gizzard said:


> ... and let's not forget Ned Overend.


That's not fair. Ned's, like, a million years old.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

Pablo said:


> That's not fair. Ned's, like, a million years old.


Yes, and apparently has 2 sets of lungs - or so it seems. He came in second in last years Mt. Washington Road Bike Race when he was 51!!!



> 1 1/83 M3539 52:21 8.7 Tyler Hamilton M 35 1 Boulder CO
> 2 1/51 M5054 54:41 8.3 Ned Overend M 51 2 Durango CO


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

bas said:


> He's 35 yrs old.. the announcer on Eurosport commented today "Where does he get it from?".
> 
> Is he doping in his final years?



WHO'S YOUR DADDY NOW???

I WAS RIGHT.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

mtbbmet said:


> you are an idiot for even suggesting that this win is even remotely out of ordinary for a guy like Rebellin. He is the mix for the Ardenes classics every year for the last 12 or 13 years. I ain't saying he not a doper, but do some research before you post something like that. It really makes you look dumb.
> And the year he swept the ardenes it was the world cup, not the ProTour. He had it all but wrapped up until Bettini came along and strung together a couple of podiums late season taking the jersey with a 6th at Paris-Tours.


Who is the IDIOT now??!


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

What an excellent example of "be careful what you say or it will come bite you in the asz.... hard!"

...laughing....


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

ummm, could you increase that font size just a tad... I'm having a hard time reading it on my monitor....

;-)


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

philippec said:


> What an excellent example of "be careful what you say or it will come bite you in the asz.... hard!"
> 
> ...laughing....


Good one philippe. I'm laughing.


----------



## novagator (Apr 4, 2002)

Um, we are talking about cycling...you guessed that someone was doping, what are the odds!!


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

novagator said:


> Um, we are talking about cycling...you guessed that someone was doping, what are the odds!!


and people called me an idiot!?


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Wow! Who pissed in my corflakes that day?
That was a little angry, and I appologize. I think my point was more that the win was well within expectations for him, and less about the doping.
I was not really suprised when he won the other week either. Nor was I surprised yesterday.
Maybe I should relax a little bit.
How did that not get me banned?


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

LOL

who knows?! 

it's all good.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

bas said:


> WHO'S YOUR DADDY NOW???
> 
> I WAS RIGHT.


Here's your LOLcat reward. :thumbsup:


----------



## saird (Aug 19, 2008)

*SOMEONE IS A LITTLE TOO PLEASED WITH THEMSELVES*


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

philippec said:


> What an excellent example of "be careful what you say or it will come bite you in the asz.... hard!"
> 
> ...laughing....


I wonder how Boogerd feels about all this ... punked by him 3 times in a row in 2004: Amstel, Fleche, Liege.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

orange_julius said:


> I wonder how Boogerd feels about all this ... punked by him 3 times in a row in 2004: Amstel, Fleche, Liege.


Something tells me he's not the least bit upset.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Dwayne Barry said:


> Something tells me he's not the least bit upset.


a well-timed retirement...


----------

